# tetratec ex600- reviews please



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

what do people think of the tetratec ex 600, i am after it mainly for the 12mm tube dimensions so to fit a heater, but mainly it will have to be quiet, as it is going just 2 foot from my head once in bed

thanks guys


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2009)

I've got a tetra tec ex1200 and she's a beauty, realy powerful and versitile. does the job in hand and very  well indeed. And very quiet. I would imagine the ex700 is no different.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)

yeah, all tetratec EX models get excellent reviews except the EX2400.


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

ace, thanks guys, will 600lph on a 35litre tank be overkill? can you turn them down?


----------



## vauxhallmark (4 Jun 2009)

Sounds fine. You can turn them down as much as you like. (As with all external filters.)

Mark


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

do you think i will need to, just thinking about it, it about 20x turnover, you get about half after media and tubing etc, so 10x, should do nicely.. thanks guys!


----------



## nry (4 Jun 2009)

Mine is cracking.  Massive media capacity and don't forget the LPH reading will be around half the quoted figures once it is full of media.  Given you can adjust the flow rate then it'll be fine.  I had mine running on a 30cm cube whilst I re-scaped my 54-litre and it was fine.


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jun 2009)

ok, thanks nry. i have just brought an external hydor 200w heater to go with it, how much would you say is a good price(if you needed one) for a 4 month used, looks in good condition eth200??


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jun 2009)

Ive got a ex600 runing on my 24x8x8" 24lt nano.  Works a treat, though prehaps not for slow swimming fishes! 

Sam


----------

